# Music by Genre > Celtic, U.K., Nordic, Quebecois, European Folk >  New Celtic/Irish Mandolin Blog with tabs and recordings

## Narayan Kersak

Hi Folks:

www.ashevillemandolin.com

One of my students inspired me to put a blog together and a web site.  Sounded like a good idea. 

My goal is to share reflections on the mandolin path, and also post tablature and recordings to some of my favorite mandolin tunes as I teach them.

Your comments or feedback is always welcome, and if there is a tune you'd like tabbed, shoot me a note and I may get around to it.

The tab will also have standard notation with it too.

Thanks for any feedback in advance.

----------

Dave Weiss, 

Jim Roberts, 

nhanduti

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Ok. Just got done creating a recordings page and uploading a bunch of fun recordings.

Most of all of those were recorded with my flat top mowry, or one of James Condino's instruments, probably the "Cricket".

----------


## Loretta Callahan

That's a right pretty site!  Looking forward to visiting it again.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Thanks.  It is brand new.  My goal is to upload a few new tablature and standard notation files every week, along with a recording or two. 

I make recordings for students so they have something to play along with when not at a lesson.  I figured posting the tabs, with recordings may be helpful to other people too.

I also have the opportunity to play a lot of different mandolins. So I'm probably going to add subject perceptions of the mandolins I get to play, and if I can take photos and record them, I'm going to post those too.  Should be fun!

Thanks again for the feedback.

----------


## Coffeecup

That's a useful looking site, thank you.

----------


## rgray

Quick peek and listen and added to my favorites.  Look forward to coming back when I have more time.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

By the way, if any of you have tab that also has standard notation, like on the tab and notation page, feel free to pass it my way, and I'll put it up.  I also, plan on alphabetizing the music too. I'm trying to gather as many tab + standard notations as possible, while also doing my part to create .pdf's of tunes I play a lot.

----------


## Coffeecup

When I get time I might be able to come up with some for you.  I use Melody Assistant which uses it's own file format, myr, if you have that, otherwise I think my only other export option would be bmp (or convert to other graphic format which would require a bit more work).

----------


## PseudoCelt

Looks like a nice site.  My only suggestion is that you credit the composers of Catharsis (Amy Cann) and Tam Lin (Davey Arthur) in the .pdf.

Patrick

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Thanks CoffeeCup and PseudoCelt:

If you can provide bitmaps I can convert them to tab.

When I get a chance I will change the tabs to catharsis and Tam Lin.  I didn't know the names of the composers.  That is helpful!

Thanks

----------


## whistler

[QUOTE=PseudoCelt;842358]Looks like a nice site.  My only suggestion is that you credit the composers of Catharsis (Amy Cann) and Tam Lin (Davey Arthur) in the .pdf.
/QUOTE]

Likewise, _Windbroke_ is by Michael McGoldrick and _Dusty Windowsills_ by Johnny Harling.

----------


## John Kelly

Good-looking site you have put up there.  Interesting tabs too and some new ones to me.  Will certainly come back to it again soon.  Good luck with all the ideas you have for it and I will have a look at my tabs and standard notation and see if there is anything that might be of interest.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Hi Folks, thanks again for the feedback. I am glad to know all the names of those composers.  While you are at it, I'm about to put up a tab for Josephine's waltz.  I know that's by a swedish group right?  Anyone know the name of that composer?  THanks, in advance.

----------


## Coffeecup

That's a lovely tune that gets played quite often at the session here.  Being Swedish, I think you will usually see it spelled "Josefin's".  Here is some information about it from thesession.org

_The wildly popular contra dance band Swallowtail (based in Massachusetts) included it on their recording "After the Dance." The liner notes say "Swedish guitarist Roger Tallroth composed this beautiful waltz for his niece's christening."_

----------


## foldedpath

Around these parts (extreme Pacific Northwest USA), it's usually referred to as "Josefin's Dopvals," which I believe is the original title. Nice tune.

Side note: My fiddle-playing S.O. learned this tune (with me on guitar backup), and for a while she was playing it at a slower tempo. Then she discovered it was written to celebrate a christening. So we now play it a little more upbeat, as a tune written to celebrate a happy occasion. The melody can lapse into a dirge, if you're not careful.
 :Wink:

----------


## Sandy Beckler

Thanks for posting

Sandy

----------


## Coffeecup

> Around these parts (extreme Pacific Northwest USA), it's usually referred to as "Josefin's Dopvals," which I believe is the original title. Nice tune.
> 
> Side note: My fiddle-playing S.O. learned this tune (with me on guitar backup), and for a while she was playing it at a slower tempo. Then she discovered it was written to celebrate a christening. So we now play it a little more upbeat, as a tune written to celebrate a happy occasion. The melody can lapse into a dirge, if you're not careful.


There's a band here, Brisbane based but all Danish migrants, that also refer to it as "Josefin's Dopvals".  I think that the tempo they use is around 140bpm (crochets).  It was written to celebrate a happy occasion but is danced in quite a stately manner I believe.

----------


## Narayan Kersak

Thanks!  Mal from Australia just sent me about 35 new tabs today, which I converted to PDF and posted this afternoon on the "Tab & Standard Notation" Page.

I just got done tabbing Caracena, and figuring out some chords to go with it. If anyone could give that one a look, and see if you agree with those chords I'd appreciate it!

Still have in mind to update the composers names.  I don't know how to change it on the PDFs but I will probably make a note beside the link to the files on the notation page.

This is working out great. I've always thought it would be great to have a central resource for just Celtic mando tabs, and now its coming together!

----------


## Gelsenbury

Great site, thanks! Went straight into my bookmarks.

----------


## albeham

Same here Going to learn a few. 
Nice site Thanks for the hard work. 

" I really have no idea what I am playing, I just play"

----------


## deadend3

Great site. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## nhanduti

Thanks for the site, great hard work!!!  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## CherylC

Great page. Thanks for the resources!! Found a couple tunes I want to work on.

----------

